# Body shop in South Wales



## danboi2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a decent body shop in south wales 

I need some work doing on my renault 5 doors and wings lining up few dents in the doors and full o.e bodykit fitted 
and depending on quaility and price maybe a full outside respray 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Gibs20 (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure where you are in relation but I recently used http://wheelbasebodyshop.com/ in Cardiff and they were really good and prices very fair. I dealt with a chap called Phil who runs the place, nice guy.


----------



## danboi2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks I'm about say 30 miles from Cardiff! So not too far, what work did you have done?


----------



## Gibs20 (Apr 19, 2007)

Had some welding done on the sills, 2 new wings, door and bonnet sprayed. I had the bonnet and door vandalised so got a few other bits done too. Car is a Golf VR6, Mulberry paint. Was worried about colour match but it's literally spot on


----------



## danboi2 (Apr 8, 2010)

What sort of price did they charge you for that


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd recommend a bodyshop in Cardiff called NSW.

They done a fair bit of work on my M3 last year (welding and paint) and are great to deal with.

The reason I used them is because we regularly use them with my work for various prestige and sports cars.

Speak to a chap (owner) called Neil. 029 2066 5564.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Al at Alsa Automotive is very good, although he has a bit of a waiting list. http://www.alsaautomotive.co.uk/

Popped into see him a few weeks ago, never sure what he is going to be working on


----------



## danboi2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Huw said:


> Al at Alsa Automotive is very good, although he has a bit of a waiting list. http://www.alsaautomotive.co.uk/
> 
> a few people have recommended that place but if i wait till September to have the work done all the shows would have gone and its a big one this year


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Last time I spoke to Al, September slots were for restoration jobs, he may be able to fit other work in. Give him a call, you won't be disappointed with the results.


----------



## danboi2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Cheers for that huw will try and phone tomorrow see what they say


----------



## danboi2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Spoke to sarah at alsa automotive today shes phoning me back with a price and some details tomorrow


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Always taken mine to I.D Autos in Pontarddulais, uinsure if its to far from you but a Topguy and great work


----------



## chrisba (May 7, 2007)

Bridges said:


> Always taken mine to I.D Autos in Pontarddulais, uinsure if its to far from you but a Topguy and great work


What sort of work have you had done there mate?

Looking to get the front bumper resprayed on my Z4.

Any ideas on a rough cost for that there?


----------



## danboi2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Had an email from Sarah at Alsa automotive and they can't do the ammount of work I wanted so they give me the name of a place in aberdare will phone um tomorrow and see what they say


----------

